# surpreso / surpreendido



## Bahiano

Oi gente, eu outravez...

Eu sempre ouvi (e até falei mesmo!) "eu fico surpreso..." e tal. Aí, eu soube do "surpreendido" e agora estou confuso - ou confundido? Êta!
Socorro!  Será que alguém pode me tirar desse buraco...?

Fico grato de antemão,
Ba_*h*_iano

P.S.: O mesmo com preso/prendido...nossa!


----------



## uchi.m

Bahiano said:


> Oi gente, eu outravez...
> 
> Eu sempre ouvi (e até falei mesmo!) "eu fico surpreso..." e tal. Aí, eu soube do "surpreendido" e agora estou confuso - ou confundido? Êta!
> Socorro!  Será que alguém pode me tirar desse buraco...?
> 
> Fico grato de antemão,
> Ba_*h*_iano
> 
> P.S.: O mesmo com preso/prendido...nossa!



E aí, Bahiano, tudo jóia?

Pois é, o verbo surpreender tem dois particípios. Por isso as duas formas.

Abraços


----------



## Vanda

É enrolado até para nós, Bahiano. Um dos sinônimos de surpreso é surpreendido. Vou arriscar dizer que é um caso de preferência.
_Estou surpresa com a sua reação. Fiquei surpreendida com a sua reação_.


----------



## jazyk

Em regra geral, pode-se dizer que surpreendido é particípio passado, o que significa que é esta forma que se usa com os verbos _ter_,_ haver_ e na construção da voz passiva. A forma _surpreso _é adjetival:

A polícia tinha/havido surpreendido os ladrões com a boca na botija.
Os ladrões foram/tinham sido surpreendidos pela polícia.
Estou surpreso! A polícia tinha surpreendido os ladrões antes que eles pudessem até mesmo colocar a boca na botija. (É uma brincadeira que me permiti fazer com a expressão. Não tente fazê-lo em casa.)

Quanto a prendido e preso e muito mais, mais até do que você gostaria de saber, leia isto.


----------



## Bahiano

jazyk said:


> Em regra geral, pode-se dizer que surpreendido é particípio passado, o que significa que é esta forma que se usa com os verbos _ter_,_ haver_ e na construção da voz passiva. A forma _surpreso _é adjetival:
> 
> A polícia tinha/havido surpreendido os ladrões com a boca na botija.
> Os ladrões foram/tinham sido surpreendidos pela polícia.
> Estou surpreso! A polícia tinha surpreendido os ladrões antes que eles pudessem até mesmo colocar a boca na botija. (É uma brincadeira que me permiti fazer com a expressão. Não tente fazê-lo em casa.)
> 
> Quanto a prendido e preso e muito mais, mais até do que você gostaria de saber, leia isto.


Aêh, valeu jazyk!
Esse seu valeroso recurso é um esclarecimento perfeito!
Pode parecer que esteja demais para mim, mas acredite: Eu prefiro os factos, por mais horríveis que sejam! É duro para um gringo  , mas eu vou mastigar esses verbos, viu?!
Mais uma vez, obrigado!

Ba_*h*_iano


----------



## Outsider

Esta é uma parte chata do português, mas o Jazyk tem razão:

surpreendido --> particípio
surpreso --> adjectivo


----------



## Vanda

Outsider said:


> Esta é uma parte chata do português, mas o Jazyk tem razão:
> 
> surpreendido --> particípio
> surpreso --> adjectivo



Sinto muito contradizê-lo OUt, mas
surpreso = adjetivo
surpreendido= adjetivo, também. 

Definições do Aurélio:
surpreso= Perplexo, admirado, surpreendido
surpreendido=  Perplexo, admirado, surpreso


----------



## uchi.m

Vanda said:


> Sinto muito contradizê-lo OUt, mas
> surpreso = adjetivo
> surpreendido= adjetivo, também.
> 
> Definições do Aurélio:
> surpreso= Perplexo, admirado, surpreendido
> surpreendido=  Perplexo, admirado, surpreso



Mas, Vanda, veja os exemplos de Jazyk:



jazyk said:


> A polícia tinha/havido _surpreendido _os ladrões com a boca na botija.
> 
> Os ladrões foram/tinham sido _surpreendidos _pela polícia.
> 
> Estou _surpreso_! A polícia tinha _surpreendido _os ladrões antes que eles pudessem até mesmo colocar a boca na botija. (É uma brincadeira que me permiti fazer com a expressão. Não tente fazê-lo em casa.)



Esses exemplos batem com o que Outsider e Jazyk afirmam, não?

Agora, não sei se é possível ir daqui à indução de dizer que _surpreso __sempre _é adjetivo que acompanha verbo de ligação e _surpreendido sempre _é particípio passado...


----------



## Vanda

Pois veja, também, meus exemplos no primeiro post.


----------



## uchi.m

Estes exemplos?



Vanda said:


> _Estou surpresa com a sua reação. Fiquei surpreendida com a sua reação_.



Você diz mesmo _fiquei surpreendida_? Para mim não é habitual...


----------



## Vanda

Eu digo! E bastante.


----------



## MOC

Eu também digo. Mas eu acho que digo surpreendido nas situações em que vocês sugerem o surpreendido, e nas situações em que vocês sugerem o surpreso.


----------



## Vanda

O que  não é surpresa, MOC, uma vez que são sinônimos. Como eu disse no primeiro post, é uma questão de preferência.


----------



## Bahiano

Oi gente,

eu não queria que vocês brigassem por mim... 

A Macu já abriu um thread sobre esse tema há um tempão. Vejam só!
Pra mim já fica claro que se trata de um assunto bem complicado que nem vocês (falantes nativos) "obedecem" a regra. Ou seja, a regra é tão confusa - a não ser "absurda" - que, com a bagunça que traz, "corre risco" de ser eliminada ou, pelo menos, ser reformada.

_Que chegue logo a revolução!_ 

Abraços, Ba_*h*_iano


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Segundo o Michaelis, surpreso é o particípio (passado) *irregular *do verbo surpreender. Se este é o irregular, então surpreendido é particípio *regular *de surpreender.


----------



## Vanda

Não é questão, neste caso, de obedecer ou não a uma regra. Está lá no dicionário: surpreso e surpreendido são também adjetivos e sinônimos. Agora, porque alguém quer dizer que nunca ouviu alguém usando este ou aquele, eu gosto mais deste do que daquele, eu vou fincar o pé só para ser do contra são outros quinhentos; continua não refutando o fato de que são adjetivos também.  Se surpreendido é um adjetivo que foi formado do particípio de surpreender e surpreso foi formado do particípio irregular de surpreender [do francês surpris.] (Aurélio, pra ninguém dizer que estou tirando detrás da orelha) é uma outra história, mas continuam sendo adjetivos também.


----------



## Outsider

Acho que a Vanda tam razão. Só escrevi acima que "surpreendido" era particípio porque fui ver ao dicionário Priberam, que diz apenas que é adjectivo isso. Mas, de facto, acho que o correcto é como ela disse:

surpreso: adjectivo;
surpreendido: particípio ou adjectivo​A escolha entre o _adjectivo_ "surpreso" e o _adjectivo_ "surpreendido" é uma questão de estilo pessoal. (Portanto, *Bahiano*, não é assim tão complicado. Nós é que não nos lembrávamos das definições certas.)


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Outsider said:


> Acho que a Vanda tam razão. Só escrevi acima que "surpreendido" era particípio porque fui ver ao dicionário Priberam, que diz apenas que é adjectivo. Mas, de facto, acho que o correcto é como ela disse:
> 
> surpreso: adjectivo;
> surpreendido: particípio ou adjectivo​A escolha entre o _adjectivo_ "surpreso" e o _adjectivo_ "surpreendido" é uma questão de estilo pessoal. (Portanto, *Bahiano*, não é assim tão complicado. Nós é que não nos lembrávamos das definições certas.)


Alguém está surpreso ? ou foi surpreendido com estas colocações ?


----------



## jazyk

Alguém notou que eu disse 


> *Em regra geral*, pode-se dizer que surpreendido é particípio passado, o que significa que é esta forma que se usa com os verbos _ter_,_ haver_ e na construção da voz passiva. A forma _surpreso _é adjetival:


?



> Mas, de facto, acho que o correcto é como ela disse:surpreso: adjectivo;
> surpreendido: particípio ou adjectivo​


Concordo, acho que chegamos a um meio termo.

> Agora, porque alguém quer dizer que nunca ouviu alguém usando este ou aquele, eu gosto mais deste do que daquele, eu vou fincar o pé só para ser do contra são outros quinhentos; continua não refutando o fato de que são adjetivos também.


Falou e disse.



> (Aurélio, pra ninguém dizer que estou tirando detrás da orelha) é uma outra história, mas continuam sendo adjetivos também.


Essa eu conhecia, em inglês, com outra parte do corpo. 

Mas, Vanda, não fique contentinha e pense que eu concordo com tudo o que você disse. Com isto, por exemplo, não:



> É enrolado até para nós, Bahiano. Um dos sinônimos de surpreso é surpreendido. Vou arriscar dizer que é um caso de preferência.
> _Estou surpresa com a sua reação. Fiquei surpreendida com a sua reação_.
> __________________



Veja que em 



> A polícia tinha/havido surpreendido os ladrões com a boca na botija.
> Os ladrões foram/tinham sido surpreendidos pela polícia.


_surpreso_ não é possível. Ou vão me dizer que é? 
​


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

jazyk said:


> Mas, Vanda, não fique contentinha e pense que eu concordo com tudo o que você disse. Com isto, por exemplo, não:
> 
> A polícia tinha/havido surpreendido os ladrões com a boca na botija.
> Os ladrões foram/tinham sido surpreendidos pela polícia.
> 
> Veja que em
> 
> 
> _surpreso_ não é possível. Ou vão me dizer que é?
> 
> [/INDENT]



Neste caso, entendo que só cabe particípio.
Assim, para chegarmos a um consenso, poderemos dizer que quando o sentido da frase permitir o uso de adjetivo, ambas as palavras poderiam ser usadas sem problemas, deixando a critério de quem se expressa o uso de uma ou de outra ? Mas quando o sentido for de partícipio, só caberia surpreendido (particípio regular). É isso ?


----------



## jazyk

> Neste caso, entendo que só cabe particípio.
> Assim, para chegarmos a um consenso, poderemos dizer que quando o sentido da frase permitir o uso de adjetivo, ambas as palavras poderiam ser usadas sem problemas, deixando a critério de quem se expressa o uso de uma ou de outra ? Mas quando o sentido for de partícipio, só caberia surpreendido (particípio regular). É isso


Até prova em contrário


----------

